# driftwood in angel tank?



## kerri-in-oz (Dec 30, 2012)

Are Angelfish affected by the tannins that leach out of driftwood? I have boiled and prepared the wood, but am still concerned that any tannins left may harm my fish. Does heavy planting help offset the tannin? Thanks for any thoughts anybody has.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

Tannins, or tannic acid, will not harm your fish. Angels won't mind the tannins at all. South American fish in general are used to having tannin in the water, and do fine with or without it. The tannins are actually good for angels, since they tend to lower the pH. Most people boil driftwood to leach out tannins because they don't like how the tannins stain the water a tan/brown colour. I'm not sure, but I don't think plants affect the amount of tannins.


----------



## kerri-in-oz (Dec 30, 2012)

Thank you for your thoughts. My other tanks are SA mbunas, and I dont usually bother with plants in their tank for obvious reasons. I've never used driftwood before and was unsure if Angels were ok with that. Cheers


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Mbunas?


----------



## kerri-in-oz (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm not sure if that was a question metricliman? I have other tanks that have SA cichlids (mixed mbuna species), and I have a separate angel fish tank. I don't know if you were asking if I was keeping them in the same tank?


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

kerri-in-oz said:


> I'm not sure if that was a question metricliman? I have other tanks that have SA cichlids (mixed mbuna species), and I have a separate angel fish tank. I don't know if you were asking if I was keeping them in the same tank?


Mbuna aren't SA cichlids, they're Africans.


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

I've never heard of South American Mbunas before... Are you sure you bought the right fish?


----------



## kerri-in-oz (Dec 30, 2012)

Sorry for the misunderstanding, Australian girl here who used SA meaning South African without thinking, not South American


----------



## BelieveInBlue (Jul 17, 2011)

ooohhh :lol: I see


----------

